# Orlando, Nuggets Trade Talks



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Orlando Holds Trade Talks With Nuggets 
August 15, 2007 - 10:57 am 
Florida Today - 
The Orlando Magic have held preliminary trade discussions with the Denver Nuggets about power forward Reggie Evans, but the deal still might be weeks away from transpiring. 

One rumored trade could feature the Magic sending Keyon Dooling and Pat Garrity to Denver for Evans and enigmatic shooting guard J.R. Smith. The Magic would have to throw in another low-salaried player to make the deal work. [READ] 

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070815/SPORTS/708150356/1002/SPORTS


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I wish AI had been sent to Orlando last year. It's too hard to win in the west.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I would be all for the trade, but it seems like we're giving up too much for a rapidly degenerating 3 point shooter (Garrity) and a 3 point shooter who can't do anything else.

Give up Evans (big contract) and JR Smith (too young to let go just yet) for that?

Trade JR Smith if you can get a proven scorere who's capable of starting in our backcourt, not some guys who will be gone in on eyear anyway.

I don't see this happening.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

However, if they threw in JJ Redick, I'd take it. He won't be an off-court issue person, and he's got game...he was just injured all last year.

If they threw Redick in with that group, we'd be a much better, and more flexible team next season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why not just a trade of Reggie Evans for Carlos Arroyo? Wouldn't that work for both sides?

If the Magic somehow managed to get away with Keyon Dooling and Pat Garrity for Reggie Evans and J.R. Smith, they wouldn't be so thin anymore, especially if they then signed Adonal Foyle.

PG: Jameer Nelson...Carlos Arroyo
SG: J.J. Redick...J.R. Smith...Keith Bogans
SF: Rashard Lewis...Hedo Turkoglu...Trevor Ariza
PF: Reggie Evans...Tony Battie...James Augustine
C: Dwight Howard...Adonal Foyle


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

I'm not a JR fan, but there's no reason to just give him away like this. Maybe if JJ was included I could see it, but JR has as much pure talent as anybody in the league, and he's still 21 (I think). There's no reason just let him go like this.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why not just a trade of Reggie Evans for Carlos Arroyo? Wouldn't that work for both sides?
> 
> If the Magic somehow managed to get away with Keyon Dooling and Pat Garrity for Reggie Evans and J.R. Smith, they wouldn't be so thin anymore, especially if they then signed Adonal Foyle.
> 
> ...


Ya it would help ease the pain from the Lewis signing. But the line up would be like this probably.


PG: Jameer Nelson...Carlos Arroyo
SG: J.R. Smith...J.J. Redick...Keith Bogans
SF: Rashard Lewis...Trevor Ariza...Hedo Turkolu
PF: Tony Battie...Reggie Evans...James Augustine
C: Dwight Howard...Adonal Foyle


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

clearly not a smart trade for denver


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Not a terrible trade for Denver, but I still believe that Juwan Howard is a better fit for this team.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Juwan would be a great fit for thsi system. He could play 3 positions if needed, and he doesnt' complain.

I was shocked when he dropped as many PPG as he did when he was here last time.
I don't want to trade JR Smith...it's too early. If he becomes a cancer again this year, trade him. Until then, he's only 21 years old. Let the kid learn from AI and see what he needs to do to stick in this league.

anybody seen Lenny Cooke lately?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> Juwan would be a great fit for thsi system. He could play 3 positions if needed, and he doesnt' complain.
> 
> I was shocked when he dropped as many PPG as he did when he was here last time.
> I don't want to trade JR Smith...it's too early. If he becomes a cancer again this year, trade him. Until then, he's only 21 years old. Let the kid learn from AI and see what he needs to do to stick in this league.
> ...


Leeny Cooke? the 6'6 275 pound power forward?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yep the guy sitting on a street corner chugging his colt 45. i'm pretty sure he joined harold minor hiding out in the desert


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Hahaha! That's the one.


----------

